# Farmall cub



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Bill bought this off some guy on craigslist. It was in rough shape a few months ago.

He took the entire tractor apart, piece by piece, fixed the leaks, found the right battery, rest of parts, found a guy in Harrisburg pa who had more parts for sale including the plow, and slowly repainted and refinished it. It now runs so smooth and quiet.

I'll find the before pics and post them too.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG!!!!! That is beautiful! What a find and what talent!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you, it took alot for him to redo it, he has a TBI so memory is an issue. He took pics and watched YouTube videos to help him redo it when he got stuck


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Heckuva restoration. Nice!
Wish I was on a farm, I'd have a tractor too. Here's what I've got lol:


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He paid $800 for it, he sold a coca cola machine he restored and used that money to buy the tractor.
Lol dawg!!! We have a green one like that too, but alot older lol..


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I got an old Ferguson-Massey rusting away in my yard along w/ implements of destruction that go w/ it.It belongs to a friend of my FIL's.He parked everything all over my yard and my back yard looks like a junk yard.I was just griping about getting things moved to 1 place last night because Dale was going to see him this morning.It's been there for 4 years.I've seen his yard-tractors and parts everywhere and not a blade of grass.Either they move it to 1 place or I call a junk dealer and have it removed.I'm not waiting another year and my yard isn't a free storage facility .If it looked like yours,ME,and ran, it would be a godsend.I was told I could cut the grass,plow the garden,plant seeds and plants.I haven't even touched it,much less use it.There was 2 tractors but Tim,the owner,got 1 running and gave it to a family member.The junk one is taking up space and looks like junk in my yard.I already refused him to bring back a trailer he had parked in my yard.He would come and get it then bring it back.Instead of parking it in the same spot he where already killed the grass.he would park next to the spot and kill more grass.After 4 times and me hollering about it and being ignored,I said no more.If he can't respect my property,he doesn't need to be here.Dale was suppose to talk to him today.If he didn't mention it(and if I know Dale,he didn't)they have until the end of this month then I make phone calls.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh no that sucks!!!. I hate people who try to dump their stuff if you have alot of land. Bill already used it for hauling the trailer with wood, and he graded and spread the chicken poop by the pine trees with it,he can't wait to do the gardens with it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm jealous!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!he did a great job on it, took a while but he is happy how it came out


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I just showed all your pics to Dale.He's jealous,too!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you! Bill has been using it to move firewood and flatten some areas by our pine trees


----------



## trottier911 (Nov 1, 2016)

Your hubbie is an awesome man!!!!
My uncle had a tractor just like that one! He seeded for years and did yard work, too. But he had a huge saw on the back of it and he could put the tractor on a small sleigh and get a team of horses to haul around for cutting wood for wood stoves and furnaces.
This was in Manitoba Canada (coldest place in North America) in the 1950s and 60s. They lasted for years with no problems. 
This was back in the days of going to a one room school with one teacher, 8 grades, and using horses to ride to school. No tv, debit cards, we bought a black and white tv before President Kennedy passed away. I was playing hookey from school and it was on the tv all over the place.
I had a huge radio with vacuum tubes and I could get WLS Chicago at night, especially if it was cold. I can still remember the ads of Pabst Blue Ribbon beer. It was a rock and roll station at that time. Chicago the windy city.
Please accept apoligies for the long rant, but I see a lot of nice people on here, so should be no problem.
Take care
Albert .


----------

